
Show HN: Jigsaw Composer – mockup environment in a chrome extension - skaplun
Hey internet people,<p>over the last few months I&#x27;ve been working on a project that&#x27;s been nagging at my brain and I&#x27;d like to share the results with you and hopefully get your thoughts.<p>A few years ago I had a theory that we could avoid unnecessary redesigns &amp; improve the quality of dynamic interfaces with a tool that can plan - create mockups&#x2F;prototypes - on top of existing sites.<p>Now, a very early prototype of this tool exists, a chrome extension tentatively called &quot;Jigsaw Composer&quot;, with Jigsaw we can:<p>- Manipulate any site component<p>- Add &amp; manipulate external components &amp; icons from popular libraries (bootsrap&#x2F;material&#x2F;semantic ui)<p>- Add &amp; manipulate html components from other websites<p>- Add &amp; manipulate images uploaded from a pc or other sites<p>Manipulate = everything you&#x27;d expect from a mock-up tool<p>The extension is chrome storage based (no data gathering from me) &amp; free<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;jigsaw-composer&#x2F;pabcpkphcbamcdeobmfjkgjmogjdbgjn<p>hope to hear your thoughts and feelings :)
======
alixaxel
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jigsaw-
composer/pa...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jigsaw-
composer/pabcpkphcbamcdeobmfjkgjmogjdbgjn)

